# Two New Ghosts Materialize from Spectral Illusions!



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

Two new ghosts have materialized to join the lineup of new Spectral Illusions effects for 2013!

Ghost of Prudence Primm
Keep quiet and don't anger this bookish school marm, her temper can be quite shocking. This effect is designed for use with a projector and is great for projecting onto a scrim or screen or for use in a Pepper's Ghost setup.





Revenant
Awakened from her ancient slumber, this lost spirit arises from her tomb to reveal the true face of death. This effect is designed for use with a projector and is great for projecting onto a scrim or screen or for use in a Pepper's Ghost setup.





We are also going to be exhibiting at Scare LA this weekend. Stop by and say hello if you're in the area!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Would like to check them out, but link not working. I wonder if prudence Primm is related to me?


----------



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry about that! Here are the links:
Ghosst of Prudence Primm





Revenant


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

OMG you even got me with this one! LOL


----------

